# First Time Out



## G-Zero (14 Apr 2012)

Little one got her first 7 miler while we were away and considering her bike is probably heavier than my crosser and road bike together, I don't think she did too bad.

Started her off in the truest tradition of _*epic*_ bike rides, with choccie cake at the "Copper Kettle" in Bamburgh (while I refrained and drooled over my coffee)






before a visit to the Castle and ride back to our site.


----------



## derrick (14 Apr 2012)

Nice one, am still trying to get my two grandaughters riding properly, there confidence is building so it won't be long, if only there mums and dads would get them out now and then, they would be a lot further forward, got a nice ride along the river planned for them.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Apr 2012)

great !
Trying to get my 4 year old to ride but hes small for his age so he is only just got big enough to pedal properly but keeps back pedaling and has a tantrum when i try to help him.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Apr 2012)

great !
Trying to get my 4 year old to ride but hes small for his age so he is only just got big enough to pedal properly but keeps back pedaling and has a tantrum when i try to help him.


----------



## Graham1426 (14 Apr 2012)

Well done that girl, 7 miles


----------



## The Dwaff Family (15 Apr 2012)

Got my 6yr old out this morning too, cycling the 8 miles to get big brother to drama. First proper ride out on his new 20" bike. Looking forward to hearing of lots more kiddies getting out on rides now the slightly better weather is arriving, well done to your dd


----------



## MattHB (15 Apr 2012)

thats awesome. Im looking forward to my 3 year old stepson being able to peddle properly. He was thoroughly excited to watch me cross the finish line in 'the bike race' (as he called it) at yesterdays sportive.


----------



## Hebe (15 Apr 2012)

Great pictures! What a lovely place to do her first 7 mile ride too.

My 4 year old rides with stabilisers, I'm hoping that she'll end up at a school that she can ride to though I believe that 7 miles is some way in her future yet.


----------

